

YC Application question - Jaggu

I have submitted YC application. We have explained main idea in some detail and we have given one sentance detail on other ideas. How YC will get detail about my other idea. How they will judge my other ideas potential?<p>Should I create new application for other idea which I think has good potential?? <p>Please help..

======
jsjenkins168
<http://ycombinator.com/faq.html>

You are allowed to submit another application under a different user name of
one of your co-founders. But I suspect applications are judged just as much
from what can be ascertained about the founders than the ideas themselves, so
it might be a moot point. Good luck.

------
davy
As Paul Graham has said many times -- ideas are worthless. Y Combinator wants
to know about the capabilities of the founders. Capable people are more likely
to produce capable startups. Second, I assume they want more detail on a
particular idea not necessarily because your idea is OMG $uper AwesomE!!1 but
in order to show that you have the capability to flesh out an idea more
thoroughly. Can you think through the various aspects of your idea and their
business ramifications, or are you just holding up your idea like a cardboard
facade?

------
cstejerean
Well, there's all this talk about applications being judged on the quality of
the cofounders and the idea not being too important. A friend of mine applied
this summer and was essentially turned down because of the idea (primarily
because there was competition in the area). So maybe the idea isn't that
irrelevant and applying with more than one idea might not hurt.

------
nextmoveone
I just put my other ideas into the box at the bottom where it asks me for
"...other idea's you considered applying with..".

